# Festplatte tauschen, wenn die Original Festplatte auf der Hauptplatine ist



## solala123 (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe eine ACER PC der eine SSD Festplatte mit 128 GB Speicher hat, auf dem das Betriebssystem gespeichert ist,  (WIN 10)
Da aber die Festplatte "C" fast voll ist habe ich mir eine SSD Festplatte mit 250 GB gekauft, mit Acronis geklont, hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt.

Ich schraube den PC auf und finde keine Festplatte, bzw. nur die 1TB Festplatte.
seh aber auf der Hauptplatine einen Kingston Chip. Die Speicherbänke sind seperat gesteckt,
Ich vermute, dass der Kingston Chip die SSD Platte ist, die ich in Windows 10 sehe.
Dann habe ich die geklonte Festplatte eingebaut, sie wird auch erkannt denn ich werde immer zum Bootsystem "geschickt" beim starten
Aber, egal, welche von den beiden Bootsystemen ich wähle, am Ende ist immer der Kingston hochgefahren.

Frage: ist es überhaupt möglich, mittels einer Festplatte zu Booten, wenn die Original "Festplatte" auf der Hauptplatine sitzt?

Gruß Rainer


----------



## ComFreek (5. Januar 2019)

Hast du vielleicht die genaue Modellbezeichnung deines Komplett-PCs?

Ich habe noch nie von einer fest verbauten Festplatte bei PCs gehört, das muss aber nichts heißen, denn ich mit Hardware nicht allzu viel unterwegs.



solala123 hat gesagt.:


> Frage: ist es überhaupt möglich, mittels einer Festplatte zu Booten, wenn die Original "Festplatte" auf der Hauptplatine sitzt?


Ich würde mal stark "ja" vermuten, ansonsten hast du einen sehr abgeschottenen Komplett-PC erwischt.


----------



## Technipion (5. Januar 2019)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe noch nie von einer fest verbauten Festplatte bei PCs gehört


Ja, weil es ja auch ziemlicher Quatsch ist. Außer natürlich man "thinkt different", dann kann man die gute SSD ja auch in seinem Apple-Rechner verlöten 
Ne seriously jetzt, es gibt eigentlich nur ein sinnvolles Einsatzgebiet davon: Die eMMC Speicher im Embedded-Bereich. Ansonsten sollten Datenträger austauschbar sein.

@solala123 ist dieser Chip von dem du da sprichst verlötet, oder ist das vielleicht nur eine ganz normale M.2 Festplatte?
In der Regel kannst du die Boot-Reihenfolge der Laufwerke einstellen. Entweder muss man dafür beim Starten F12 drücken (manchmal aber auch F8, F4 oder F2) um ins Bootmenü zu gelangen, oder du gehst ins BIOS (bzw. UEFI) und stellst da unter "Boot" die "Boot Priority" oder "Boot Sequence" ein. Ins BIOS müsstest du kommen, indem du beim Starten Del (Entfernen) drückst.

Ansonsten wäre die Modellbezeichnung deines Laptops wirklich sehr hilfreich, bzw. du kannst ja auch mit dem Handy ein Bild schießen und hier einfügen?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## solala123 (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
habe im Internet Festplatten gefunden, die direkt auf der Motherplatine verbaut sind.
Auch ich habe so ein Teil bei mir verbaut, aber, es gab auch ein Video, wie man die "Festplatten" ausbaut, bzw. einbaut.
Habe die "Festplatte" ausgebaut, im Bootmanager die neue SSD angegeben und es funktioniert.
Das Ausbauen war ganz einfach.
1. das Schräubchen öffnen
2. die Platine ca. 30 Grad anheben und abziehen. das ist alles.

und so sieht die "Festplatte aus mit 128 GB

Danke für Euere Hilfe
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## solala123 (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo* *Technipion
das mit der Bootreihenfolge hatte ich natürlich als erstes versucht, aber es wurde immer auf den Kingston zugegriffen, erst der Ausbau hat geholfen
Aber danke für die Info
Gruß
Rainer


----------

